# Cape Vape meet day has arrived



## Marzuq (6/12/14)

Hello all vape towners.

The big day has arrived and there is loads of excitement in the air. Just wanted to drop in and say have an epic day. 

To all who have entered the competitions, best of luck to you all and may the best vaper win.

We have a special raffle put together. Please guys support as your sign in. Cost is R20 and all proceeds goes to ecigssa as a donation. Enter as many times as you like and stand a better chance to win.

To all who have sponsored and supported us we just want to say thank you for helping make this day what it's going to be. 

See you all there

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rellik (6/12/14)

Hope to see you there Marzuq!


----------



## andro (6/12/14)

Enjoy guys . I wish i could come . Please upload lot of photo .


----------



## Silver (6/12/14)

Enjoy the vape meet fellow vapers!
Have a blast

And i hope those that travelled down to CT got there safely


----------



## Achmat89 (6/12/14)

Lol i was just thinking, how are we gonna know who's who? Most forum names has no relation to their real names


----------



## kimbo (6/12/14)

Enjoy guys, Hope you have as much fun as i did at the JHB meet


----------



## Marzuq (6/12/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Lol i was just thinking, how are we gonna know who's who? Most forum names has no relation to their real names



@Yusuf Cape Vaper has arranged for name tags. Your forum name is printed on it and there will be space for you to write you actual name on it if you so wish

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Achmat89 (6/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> @Yusuf Cape Vaper has arranged for name tags. Your forum name is printed on it and there will be space for you to write you actual name on it if you so wish



Awesome stuff bro, nah you guys are really on the ball with this event. Looking forward to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (6/12/14)

Guys, Are there any load shedding in town? Our power went off for the 2nd time now. Will Nuri's still open there doors if there is no power?


----------



## ProDiCaL (6/12/14)

Quite excited first vape meet


----------



## Matt (6/12/14)

Sadly not going to make it today. Enjoy the meet guys.


----------



## Marzuq (7/12/14)

Now to start planning the next meet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Achmat89 (7/12/14)

Hopefully oneday we could get to the level of vapecon they have in the states. Would be a vapers heaven no doubt!!


----------



## Marzuq (7/12/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Hopefully oneday we could get to the level of vapecon they have in the states. Would be a vapers heaven no doubt!!



Nah we will go bigger. Next meet will put do this one hands down. Just wait for it


----------

